# dejar arriba



## AllegroModerato

Hola,

_La madre se bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses._

¿Es correcto? ¿Se puede "dejar arriba" a alguien, en el sentido de dejarlo solo en un piso que no está a nivel de calle?

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Sí, se puede. Bajó y dejó a su hijo en el segundo piso, lo dejó arriba. Lo que me parece incorrecto es el uso del gerundio.


----------



## AllegroModerato

¿Por qué es incorrecto el gerundio?


----------



## Calambur

AllegroModerato said:


> _La madre se bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses._
> 
> ¿Es correcto? ¿Se puede "dejar arriba" a alguien, en el sentido de dejarlo solo en un piso que no está a nivel de calle?


Sí, es correcto (pero sin "se").

En cuanto al gerundio, su uso es muy complejo como para explicarlo aquí. Te sugiero que, en lo posible, lo evites.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Claro, _bajó _sin _se_. Muy mal, muy mal...

Pero me quedo con la curiosidad de saber por qué no es correcto el gerundio...


----------



## Calambur

AllegroModerato said:


> Pero me quedo con la curiosidad de saber por qué no es correcto el gerundio...


Veremos qué puedo hacer por PM. Espera un poquito...


----------



## Erreconerre

AllegroModerato said:


> Hola,
> 
> _La madre se bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses._
> 
> ¿Es correcto? ¿Se puede "dejar arriba" a alguien, en el sentido de dejarlo solo en un piso que no está a nivel de calle?
> 
> Saludos.




Desde luego que ese gerundio es incorrecto. 

No es lo mismo _bajó dejando_ que _bajó y dejó_...


----------



## AllegroModerato

No lo discuto, pero me gustaría saber por qué.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En esta frase yo veo correcto el uso del gerundio.
Recordemos que el gerundio denota una acción.

Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

AllegroModerato said:


> No lo discuto, pero me gustaría saber por qué.



Creo que esto responde un poco a tu pregunta.

La acción del gerundio _nunca_ debe ser posterior a la del verbo principal, aunque suceda un nanosegundo después. La razón es sencilla: si la acción del gerundio sucede posteriormente a la acción del verbo principal, significa que la segunda acción (la del gerundio) es consecuencia de la primera (la del verbo principal). Esto está prohibido en español. Su acción puede ser simultánea o anterior, o puede indicar modo, pero _jamás_ puede ser posterior.

Ejemplos del primer abuso:​Chocó el camión, _muriendo_ 32 personas.
La tía se calló inesperadamente, _haciendo_ feliz a todos.
El concejal no estuvo de acuerdo, _disgustando_ al resto de los invitados.

Corrección:
Chocó el camión y _murieron_ 32 personas. (Coordinación)
La tía se calló inesperadamente, lo que _hizo_ feliz a todos. (Subordinación)
El concejal no estuvo de acuerdo, lo cual _disgustó_ al resto de los invitados. (Subordinación)

http://redaccionsindolor.blogspot.c....html#!/2009/08/uso-y-abuso-del-gerundio.html​


----------



## AllegroModerato

Erreconerre said:


> Creo que esto responde un poco a tu pregunta.
> 
> La acción del gerundio _nunca_ debe ser posterior a la del verbo principal, aunque suceda un nanosegundo después. La razón es sencilla: si la acción del gerundio sucede posteriormente a la acción del verbo principal, significa que la segunda acción (la del gerundio) es consecuencia de la primera (la del verbo principal). Esto está prohibido en español. Su acción puede ser simultánea o anterior, o puede indicar modo, pero _jamás_ puede ser posterior.
> 
> Ejemplos del primer abuso:​
> Chocó el camión, _muriendo_ 32 personas.
> La tía se calló inesperadamente, _haciendo_ feliz a todos.
> El concejal no estuvo de acuerdo, _disgustando_ al resto de los invitados.
> 
> Corrección:
> Chocó el camión y _murieron_ 32 personas. (Coordinación)
> La tía se calló inesperadamente, lo que _hizo_ feliz a todos. (Subordinación)
> El concejal no estuvo de acuerdo, lo cual _disgustó_ al resto de los invitados. (Subordinación)
> 
> http://redaccionsindolor.blogspot.com/2009/08/uso-y-abuso-del-gerundio.html#!/2009/08/uso-y-abuso-del-gerundio.html​


Agradezco y entiendo tu explicación, pero ¿no hay simultaneidad entre los actos de _bajar _y _dejar_?


----------



## torrebruno

Y mientras tanto... 
A mí me gusta ese *se *delante de *bajó*. Bordea la corrección sintáctica pero le da naturalidad al relato.
Dependiendo del estilo narrativo, yo lo dejaría.


----------



## torrebruno

AllegroModerato said:


> ... pero ¿no hay simultaneidad entre los actos de _bajar _y _dejar_?


BUena observación.
Veremos.


----------



## Erreconerre

AllegroModerato said:


> Agradezco y entiendo tu explicación, pero ¿no hay simultaneidad entre los actos de _bajar _y _dejar_?



No veo simultaneidad. Dejar, en este caso, es la acción de separarse. Y se da en cuanto alguien se aleja. Bajar es una acción que puede tardar mucho o poco tiempo; en cambio, aquí la separación ocurre en cuanto se baja, en cuanto se termina de descender, en cuando se está lejos. Inmeditamente después de bajar, de descender, de alejarse, es cuando se deja. 

Puede existir simulataneidad, pero no en este caso.

Recuerdo un curioso video tomado por un aficionado en el que se narra el accidente de un avión de acrobacias. _El avión descendió dejando_ _una enorme nube de humo,_ dice el cronista según recuerdo, palabras más, palabras menos. Lo cual no es cierto, pues la nube de humo se formó después de que el avión se estrelló en la tierra. 
Tal vez si el avión hubiera dejado un rastro de humo al mismo tiempo que descendía a la tierra se podría decir que _cayo_ _dejando un rastro de humo o dejando una estela de humo_... 

Pero hay expresiones muy usuales que si las examinamos un poco nos daremos cuenta de que no son correctas, por ejemplo, _cayó del árbol rompiéndose una pierna._


----------



## Agró

Yo creo que las acciones son simultáneas (el gerundio está bien) y el pronombre "se (bajó)" también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Yo creo que las acciones son simultáneas (el gerundio está bien) y el pronombre "se (bajó)" también.



Yo pienso lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Yo no le veo nada mal a este gerundio. Se puede interpretar como un gerundio predicativo; este gerundio describe el estado en el que se encuentran las entidades cuando realizan la acción (en este caso la madre y el bebé).

Si lo consideramos de esta manera: La madre dejó su bebé arriba y bajó para comprar pan; estará claro que "dejar" no es necesariamente posterior a "bajar".

Incluso si consideraramos "dejar arriba" como una consecuencia de "bajar", el gerundio sería aceptable.

NGLEem, 27.3.1d


> Se considera incorrecto el uso del gerundio para indicar una pura relación de POSTERIORIDAD como en *_Estudió en Santiago yendo ... después a Bogotá. _No obstante, la anomalía de estas construcciónes,..., se atenúa cuando la posterioridad que se expresa es tan inmediata que casi se percibe como simultaneidad, y también cuando cabe pensar que el gerundio denota una relación causal, consecutiva o concesiva: _Los cartagineses lo atacaron, obligándole a refugiarse en una torre_...


El ejemplo que puso erreconerre con el camión es obviamente diferente porque "morir" es claramente una consecuencia de "chocar" y "muriendo" no describe ni al sujeto ni al complemento del verbo principal. Por esta razón, este uso sí sería inaceptable.


----------



## miguel89

Del Diccionario de dudas de Seco:


> 10. _Gerundio de posterioridad._ Al hablar del gerundio temporal ya se ha dicho que, contra el parecer de muchos gramáticos, el gerundio que denota acción posterior a la expresada por el verbo principal no es incorrecto, _siempre que esa posterioridad sea inmediata._ Así lo han usado escritores españoles de todos los tiempos (—> 1). Pero no se admite el gerundio cuando no se cumple esa condición; por tanto, son anormales estos ejemplos: _«A los sesenta años (1607) emigró a América, muriendo en Méjico, tal vez en 1614»_ (Tamayo, _Panorama_, 135); _«En lo más rudo de la campaña tuvo que retirarse a su heredad, desazonado por un terrible ataque de gota, recibiendo, poco después, el hábito de Santiago en pago de sus servicios»_ (Larreta, _Don Ramiro_, 19).


A mí siempre me asombra esa obsesión que tienen algunos con el uso "correcto" del gerundio. El único uso que sin lugar a dudas chirría a oídos de cualquier hispanohablante es aquel de las cajas "conteniendo" discos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Agró said:


> Yo creo que las acciones son simultáneas (el gerundio está bien) y el pronombre "se (bajó)" también.



Yo creo que no. Porque muy bien se puede bajar uno, dos o tres escalones, sin perder el contacto del bebé, es decir, sin dejarlo. Y si se baja sin dejar no hay simultaneidad. 
Además se puede bajar sólo un poco; pero no se puede dejar al bebé un poco (no poco tiempo, sino dejarlo poco, que quede poco dejado). Se baja un poco o se baja mucho; pero se deja, así a secas.


----------



## Peterdg

miguel89 said:


> A mí siempre me asombra esa obsesión que tienen algunos con el uso "correcto" del gerundio.


A mí también.


----------



## flljob

A mí si me parece un gerundio de posterioridad y por lo tanto incorrecto. No se puede ir bajando y al mismo tiempo ir dejando al bebé. 
Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

De acuerdo. Y puede bajar mucho o bajar poco. Y en cambio lo que se deja no es mucho ni poco porque lo deja o no lo deja. 

No deja poco al bebe porque está más cerca de él o porque ha bajado poco; ni lo deja mucho porque baja mucho o está más lejos de él. Está o no está dejado, sin más modificadores.

Hay una expresión que se dice de ciertos pueblos olvidados de los gobiernos; se dice que _están muy dejados de la mano_ _de Dios_; pero este _*dejar *_tiene una connotación muy diferente a la de la pregunta de este hilo. Se refieren al abando muy prolongado. 

En cambio quien se retira una gran distancia de un bebé no lo tiene muy dejado, ni lo tiene menos dejado cuando está cerca de él. Pero si se baja mayor distancia estará más abajo que si baja menor distancia. 
Por esta razón no encuentro en la frase de la pregunta la simultaneidad que otros sí encuentran.


----------



## torrebruno

Pues yo veo que es simultáneo.
 ¿Se baja a comprar pan, se vuelve y justo entonces es cuando se deja solo al nene? ¿O se queda sola la criatura porque se ha bajado? Mientras se está comprando pan, el chiquillo está solo. Antes no y después tampoco. Simultaneidad total de acciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Pues yo veo que es simultáneo.
> ¿Se baja a comprar pan, se vuelve y justo entonces es cuando se deja solo al nene? ¿O se queda sola la criatura porque se ha bajado? Mientras se está comprando pan, el chiquillo está solo. Antes no y después tampoco. Simultaneidad total de acciones.
> Un saludo.



Se deja solo cuando se pierde el contacto con él, no cuando se empieza a bajar. Puedes empezar a bajar y no perder el contacto; en tal caso no lo has dejado solo, pero si has bajado. Y por lo tanto entre bajar y dejarlo solo no hay simultaneidad.
Son dos cosas diferentes; se baja gradualmente, y se deja solo en cuanto se pierde el contacto, lo cual puede o no puede suceder, aunque hayas bajado poco o mucho.


----------



## torrebruno

Vale. _Pa tí la perra gorda.
_(No te ofendas; es un dicho que se dice por aquí -_perra gorda _era una fracción de la antigua peseta- cuando en una disputa uno se rinde al contrario al comprobar la imposibilidad de traspasar un muro de granito).
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ErOtto

AllegroModerato said:


> Hola,
> 
> _La madre se bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses_.



El gerundio está bien, por lo menos en España, por mucho que Erreconerre no esté de acuerdo. Yo no le discutiría que _camuflajear_ es correcto en México. 
Personalmente no me gusta el uso pronominal de bajar en este caso, aunque el DRAE contemple su uso.

El _origen _del uso del gerundio, en este caso, lo veo de la siguiente forma:

_La madre bajó a comprar pan. Entretanto *dejó *a su bebé de tres meses *arriba*. >> La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejándolo arriba. *_>> _La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses.
_
Saludos
Er


----------



## flljob

ErOtto said:


> El gerundio está bien, por lo menos en España, por mucho que Erreconerre no esté de acuerdo. Yo no le discutiría que _camuflajear_ es correcto en México.
> Personalmente no me gusta el uso pronominal de bajar en este caso, aunque el DRAE contemple su uso.
> 
> El _origen _del uso del gerundio, en este caso, lo veo de la siguiente forma:
> 
> _La madre bajó a comprar pan. Entretanto *dejó *a su bebé de tres meses *arriba*. >> La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejándolo arriba. *_>> _La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses.
> _
> Saludos
> Er



Sería conveniente que se consultaran las gramáticas y libros de corrección de estilo españoles, que es de donde yo aprendí que este tipo de gerundios es incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## Peón

Me sumo al asombro de *miguel89 *y *Perterdg.*


----------



## Mr.P

Erreconerre said:


> Yo creo que no. Porque muy bien se puede bajar uno, dos o tres escalones, sin perder el contacto del bebé, es decir, sin dejarlo. Y si se baja sin dejar no hay simultaneidad.



Efectivamente se puede descender dos, o tres, o incluso sólo un escalón, pero en tanto no lleve al bebé consigo lo está dejando, pues no está en el mismo escalón que ella. Ella bajó dos escalones, el bebé está dos escalones más arriba, ella bajó, dejando al bebé donde estaba. ¿Donde estaba el bebé? Arriba. Bajó dejando al bebé arriba.

En cuanto al SE, bajar es un verbo que puede funcionar funcionar intransitivamente, por lo que el reflexivo me parece un poco de sobra. Aun así insisto en el hecho de que me parece información extra, pero no por eso incorrecta.


----------



## flljob

Bajó vistiéndose. Mientras bajaba se vestía.
Bajó cantando. Mientras bajaba, cantaba.
Cayó, golpeándose la cabeza. Error. No se puede ir cayendo y al mismo tiempo golpearse la cabeza. Primero te caes y al final te golpeas la cabeza. Además, se llama de posterioridad porque la acción que indica es posterior al verbo principal. ¿Cómo se puede bajar y después dejar al niño arriba?

saludos


----------



## Mr.P

A menos que caiga rodando


----------



## Lurrezko

Mr.P said:


> En cuanto al SE, bajar es un verbo que puede funcionar funcionar intransitivamente, por lo que el reflexivo me parece un poco de sobra. Aun así insisto en el hecho de que me parece información extra, pero no por eso incorrecta.



No creo que sea un reflexivo, uno no se baja a sí mismo. Más bien me parece un dativo que connota una idea similar a la de_ ir*se, *_esto es, refuerza la idea de punto de partida: uno sale de un sitio para dirigirse a otro (que está más abajo). En mi zona es coloquial y frecuente:
_
- Bájate a comprar el pan.
- Mañana me bajaré a Tarragona a hacer unas gestiones._

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Bajó vistiéndose. Mientras bajaba se vestía.
> Bajó cantando. Mientras bajaba, cantaba.
> Cayó, golpeándose la cabeza. Error. No se puede ir cayendo y al mismo tiempo golpearse la cabeza. Primero te caes y al final te golpeas la cabeza. Además, se llama de posterioridad porque la acción que indica es posterior al verbo principal. ¿Cómo se puede bajar y después dejar al niño arriba?
> 
> saludos



Creo que estás hilando demasiado fino, o no muy fino: ¿cuando empieza y finaliza una caída? empezar no lo sé, pero finalizar puede hacerlo con un golpe en la cabeza, a veces trágico: 'cayó de la bicicleta golpeandose la cabeza contra el suelo' es una frase correcta.


----------



## miguel89

¿Hoy es 28 de diciembre? ¿No?


----------



## Erreconerre

ErOtto said:


> El gerundio está bien, por lo menos en España, por mucho que Erreconerre no esté de acuerdo. Yo no le discutiría que _camuflajear_ es correcto en México.
> Personalmente no me gusta el uso pronominal de bajar en este caso, aunque el DRAE contemple su uso.
> 
> El _origen _del uso del gerundio, en este caso, lo veo de la siguiente forma:
> 
> _La madre bajó a comprar pan. Entretanto *dejó *a su bebé de tres meses *arriba*. >> La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejándolo arriba. *_>> _La madre bajó a comprar pan, *dejando arriba* a su bebé de tres meses.
> _
> Saludos
> Er



No recuerdo haber opinado sobre si es o no es correcto *camuflajear.* Si lo discutiste con alguien, no fue conmigo. Para mí *camuflajear* es un _varvarismo_ (con v para que sea más bárbaro), porque si hacer un *aterrizaje* es *aterrizar,* no *aterrizajear*, de la misma manera hacer un _*camuflaje*_ es *camuflar*, no _*camuflajear*_. 

En fin. Y como dice torrebruno: Pa "tí" la perra gorda. O bien, a otra cosa, mariposa. Buenas noches.


----------

